# Bike Ordinances



## The Bike Guy (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello All,

New to the forum, feeling out the crowd. I wanted to reach out and ask you all, what are contractors looking for in Bicycle Parking Solutions? Is it all about price, cheapest is best? Or is commercial grade important in a project. 

My company provides commercial grade bicycle and skateboard racks. We do an array of solutions from Class 1 Bike Rooms to Class 2 bike docks. We deal with all bike parking ordinances and provide free CAD layouts. We have noticed a lull in our sales and we're working on expanding our network. Suggestions?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I believe they are looking for a single place to talk about it. Not multiple places. Get it?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Commercial grade only for me.

Please do not double post


----------



## The Bike Guy (Nov 23, 2016)

Sorry about the double post. Wasn't done purposefully.


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

The contractor does not spec the bike rack. The architect does.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Seems to me, you are looking more for sales than input on what type of rack. As posted above, an architect will spec it. Of course I've seen many specs that were open to interpretation.

These days I think advertising on the internet, having a good web page is your friend.

If I had a set of plans that called for a bike rack, I would probably google bike racks and bike rack manufactures. Go from there to get a price, for my project.

Of course, if you are a bike guy, you know your market is more for the metropolitan areas. Not much commuting to work on bikes, in rural areas. Not that it's not done, but it will be one or two guys. Not 50.

Good luck.
Fellow biker.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/mcy/5846916593.html


Oh, I thought you said Bike *Ordnance*.:laughing:


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm not involved in the bike rack decision purpose, but I have a thought to add. Wayfinding or signage to locate the racks is very important. Perhaps your company could also offer waterjetted signs in say 1/8" steel that citizens, cities, and business owners could mount to their buildings to help current cyclists & future potential cyclists in locating the racks. You might also offer a circular medalion that could be set flush in a sidewalk core, or mounted to a street curb, for wayfinding. Increased knowledge of bike racks would hopefully in time drive rack sales & usage.


----------

